# Forest road openings



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I see some have opened this last week and I'm not saying where because just what are they thinking ?
The opening I have seen are earlier than normal for these areas- 4 wheelers are already on them and ruts being made- this week it will rain/snow and then Sat and Sunday it will get worse-


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Maybe a call to USFS or responsible parties is warranted. Hate to see the early muck up of our trails and roads. Could someone opened them up illegally?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Didn't look like the gates had been tampered with


----------

